# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Lanseria Airport

## mother

I have been a faithful supporter of Lanseria airport (and obviously Kulula) over the last couple of years. Whether I was a passenger or picking up/dropping off someone, it used to be the most pleasant airport-experience... quick, efficient, stressfree. 

And when they added Mango as an alternative airline, I thought: GREAT, a little competition is always good for the customer. Except, nothing was done to the infrastructure or airport staff to support  the increase in number of passengers. 

On Friday I had to pick someone up who was set to arrive at 14h10. As usual I checked that the flight departed on time, then left for the airport, as usual, to arrive at exactly 14h15, allowing them to collect their luggage, so I would litterally just drive through and pick them up. Well, by 14h40 I was still stuck behind the boom, and security was not letting anyone into the drive-through pick up area, since the passengers were stuck inside without their luggage, and the traffic had come to a grinding halt and was backed up all the way to the main road! Drivers were so irate, there was hooting and swearing and threats flying around. A fat policeman came up to the 4 cars who were stuck behind the boom, and told us to reverse out and get out of here. I said to him "but I have to pick up a passenger,  and if I drive off now, I won't get back in with all this traffic." His reply: " I said get the f@ck out, white woman!"

I guess I'll be using OR Tambo in future. And I'll make sure I tell as many people as I can why they shouldn't consider Lanseria anymore.

----------


## Perform Computers

Were those his exact words?

----------


## Dave A

I flew via Lanseria (rather than via ORT) for the first time last Thursday on a friend's recommendation. It was pretty obvious it was on the edge of its "cute little airport" status. Who knew the tipping point would be the next day  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mother

Yes, Andrew, those were his exact words. And you know, Dave, until Friday, I would also have recommended Lanseria as the most pleasant airport experience. But not anymore. 

I hope Wonderboom becomes what Lanseria used to be, cause I really don't want to go back to OR Tambo!

----------


## Blurock

Sadly, I have noticed over the last 12 months or so that the infrastructure at Lanseria is coming under pressure. It was no longer the relaxed, small airport. The lounge has changed from being almost a private lounge to a congested, noisy, chaotic place. I can just imagine how much worse it must be now that 1Time also lands there!

At present ORT and Gautrain is a better call for me, although I do not really enjoy going there.   :Frown:

----------


## drgeorge

Thats really a pity, they have also upgraded the roads to Lanseria, They should of thought of the infrastructure when adding more airliners.  :Frown:  Cant believe how a police person could speak to a person like that

----------


## nkawit

I agree, a real pitty  :Frown:

----------


## AndyD

Did you get his number on his lapelle? Just post it below if you did  :Smile:

----------


## drgeorge

About a month ago, I had a similar experience about two months ago at a 21st function, Metro had walked in an demanded to search everyone. When we had asked what the reason for it was, they couldnt give us a proper reason, worst part is that they wanted to arrest guests that in the property for drunken disorder, I had stopped two male officers when they had tried to search female guests. I think certain individuals take the law into there own hands.

----------

